# Cichlid show off thread



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi I don't know if one of these has been done but, post a picture of your FAVORITE cichlid with a bit of information on it!!










This is my new show male ob peacock I just got from finatics, it is feed northfin pellets and is about 4-5 inches long, so far my favourite fish although I only have 4 fish so far!


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

The calvus in the center is one of my 7 F1 White Chaitika Calvus (altolamprologus)...purchased from Direwolf last year...he's about 3 1/2" and is definitely one of my favorites. The only true white calvus are collected at Chaitika 

Great post...looking forward to some awesome pics!

YouTube Channel: CindyS
Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

*Copadichromis borleyi*

This guy is one of my favs now that his body is turning a nice red.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm sure that we will be seeing a lot of fantastic specimens in this thread! Great idea!! 

My long time favourite if the 11" Vieja Bifasciatus. The colours on this guy are simply stunning. In combination with his size it is really difficult to take your eyes off him when you see the tank. He is very personable, and full of character as well. Loves to play with me and will always follow me around the room. Pretty cool.

His favourite food is flake, and once in a while I'll get some feeder fish for him as a treat.

He's pretty aggressive with the other small fish in the tank though, but this is just typical Bifa behaviour, especially with his size. He's definitely the king of the tank. I will have to find him another home soon enough as I think he's starting to outgrow my 90 gallon.

He now has a contender for the beauty title though...Just two days ago I picked up a BEAUTIFUL small Kribensis. I didn't get to take a good picture of him just yet because he's constantly moving around, and staying close to the driftwood. But soon, I'll share a nice shot showing him off too!


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing very beautiful pics!


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

This is one of my favorites..


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Joey...what type of Tropheus is that? Very pretty.

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

cinsal09 said:


> Joey...what type of Tropheus is that? Very pretty.
> 
> YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69
> 
> Instagram: @cindyscichlids


Hi cindy,
It's T muzi.. I started keeping tropheus about ten years ago, and of all the variants I have kept these are definitely my favorite...


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

You breeding them? I'm sorta in love now lol

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

cinsal09 said:


> You breeding them? I'm sorta in love now lol
> 
> YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69
> 
> Instagram: @cindyscichlids


They have bred a couple of times, but unfortunately the females do not hold..


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aw they're practising....when/if you get viable spawn I'd definitely be interested!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

